# The truck I'm going to buy



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Post some pic of you dream work trucks!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

.....................


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

iceyman;876246 said:


> .....................


Crew cab &half :laughing:


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Wouldn't need a plow. I would just be a snow pimp.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

JoeCool;876265 said:


> Wouldn't need a plow. I would just be a snow pimp.


needs the chrome door handles


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

F350plowing;876282 said:


> needs the chrome door handles


Needs the 350 emblems powdercoated black...


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

JoeCool;876289 said:


> Needs the 350 emblems powdercoated black...


i was talking about the silver one that is not there anymore???


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

F350plowing;876421 said:


> i was talking about the silver one that is not there anymore???


Lol, sorry. I was looking for a black picture and it wouldn't save to my computer so I put up the silver one. Then figured out a way to download and swapped it. The silver one looked real nice and chrome handles would have looked good.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

F350plowing;876421 said:


> i was talking about the silver one that is not there anymore???


:waving:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Something along the lines of this is what I would love to have. Four door, long bed. I would really prefer to get an early 2000's though so it would have the 7.3 in it. Also in black, dark windows and the whole nine yards of course.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

That first Topkick/Kodiak posted in this thread looks a lot like a truck we have in our fleet and also one of our subs trucks. Both trucks at 2006 Topkick 4500's. Our has a 9'2 Boss VXT on it was a Swenson gas powered spreader. Our sub has a 9'2 Boss VXT as well with a Swenson spreader, but theirs it hydro powered and he switches his out for a 1000 gallon mag tank to do .pretreating.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This 2000 GMC Sierra K2500 350








or This 97 F350 XLT 7.3








I am buying one or the other in a few years, I hope to find one in as good of condition.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would love to have this.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Stik208;876787 said:


> This 2000 GMC Sierra K2500 350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is that gmc located?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My dream truck would be a brand new GMC 2500HD Duramax Deisel with a 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V. (The truck in the pictures is a 2007 GMC 2500HD gas job with a 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V)


----------



## iluvscag (Nov 20, 2007)

For some of the bigger lots.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice guys keep posting those pics


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;876794 said:


> where is that gmc located?


New Haven, CT.
Its on autotader but no price listed. There is an 1996 E/C SB 166k(350CI) on the clock on there also for 5500 if I had that laying around it would be mine.
I have turned into a simple person over the years as long as the body/frame is not rotted out It would be worth a shot.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

iluvscag;876894 said:


> For some of the bigger lots.


If I got a Chevy or GMC 4500 or 5500, I would set it up like this one.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

mercer_me;877068 said:


> If I got a Chevy or GMC 4500 or 5500, I would set it up like this one.


Our township owns one thats outfitted like this one very nice.
(Clarence/Rockland)tymusic


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;877068 said:


> If I got a Chevy or GMC 4500 or 5500, I would set it up like this one.





TremblaySNOW;877081 said:


> Our township owns one thats outfitted like this one very nice.
> (Clarence/Rockland)tymusic


There is a guy in the town next to me that owns one with a similar set up. He used it to plow roads when he had the contract for Rome Maine.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

iluvscag;876894 said:


> For some of the bigger lots.


Thats a beast of a plow truck right there.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;876793 said:


> I would love to have this.


who wouldn't love to have that truck


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

My Dream Truck And Ya Because Fat Bit*chs cant Jump HaHawesportxysport


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

BOLD !


----------



## pheasantfarmer (Nov 20, 2009)

blk90s13;889633 said:


> BOLD !


Sweet! But i don't know if you would ever see the plow when you are plowing with this one...just the after math of seeing all the snow moved wesport


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

blk90s13;889633 said:


> BOLD !


 OOOOOOOOOOOOMOMMAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91839

but i would have a western 9'5 v or 8.5v with wings!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

the new boss 92;889699 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91839
> 
> but i would have a western 9'5 v or 8.5v with wings!


I'd put a 10ft fisher, 
But I don't think that ford would push it:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

blk90s13;889633 said:


> BOLD !


you got to be kidding me that very expensive, beautiful truck and they throw a Meyers on it come on!:laughing:


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

here would be my dream work truck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;877205 said:


> My Dream Truck And Ya Because Fat Bit*chs cant Jump HaHawesportxysport


Stop hitting on all the fat chicks so they don't follow you to your truck


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

JR Snow Removal;889707 said:


> you got to be kidding me that very expensive, beautiful truck and they throw a Meyers on it come on!:laughing:


Dealer Support, Plowing 101.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

my dream trucks would definetely be the international cxt or the hummer h1 with a fisher xls hanging from the front


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

For my next truck I would love a f450 crew cab drw with a small lift and 22.5 wheel conversion...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

blk90s13;889633 said:


> BOLD !


That truck needs a 10' Fisher MC hanging off the front of it IMO.


----------

